# Kritik& Verbesserungen zu diesem Bild



## Letavino (3. Oktober 2007)

da ich ein Photoshopneuling bin, hab ich einfach mal etwas herum experimentiert, nur irgendwie wirkt es noch nicht wirklich so, wie es sollte. Was kann man an dem Bild verbessern, was muss ich anders machen
(Bitte nich so hart, ich weiß, 's ist nichts besonderes  )


----------



## shadowmonkz (3. Oktober 2007)

Sieht einigermassen gut aus. Würde aber die Wolken unregelmässiger gestalten.
Der 3D Effekt fehlt etwas evtl. mit Farben und Filtern versuchen gewisse Objekte/Details
wie z.B. die Schäumchen auf den Wellen hervorzuheben.


----------



## ph0en1xs (3. Oktober 2007)

Mir ist definitiv der Übergang vom Himmel zum Horizont zu hart.
Ein wenig Unschärfe würde dem guttun.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Oktober 2007)

ph0en1xs hat gesagt.:


> Mir ist definitiv der Übergang vom Himmel zum Horizont zu hart.
> Ein wenig Unschärfe würde dem guttun.



Auf jeden Fall. Das fällt mit sofort auf.

Mir fehlt noch ein springender Delfin^^.


----------

